# Icelandic: af þessum fjólubláu hér



## Alxmrphi

Hæ öll,

Ég er með vandamál 
Ég skil ekki þetta:



> "Ég er nefnilega mjög hrifinn af þessum fjólubláu hér, ég ætla að máta þá líka..."
> ...
> Já, þeir passa sæmilega þér, þeir eru alveg *einst akir* og fara þér mjög vel


I know about the numbers used for pairs, that are different from normal numbers (einir / tvennir / þrennir etc) in the previous sentence the guy says (because the price is so good) *ég ætla að fá mér tvenna skó*! 

But I don't understand why it's dative singular, if it was dative plural that'd be ok (but dative plural is same for all genders so that wouldn't pose a problem), the problem is now, I don't know why it is like that.
I think it could be singular because it's treating it as "*a pair*", right?

Actually....... something's just occurred to me, is this one of those times where the actual object is left out, it's assumed and just affects the case? Could it actually be:
Ég er nefnilega mjög hrifinn *af þessum fjólubláu pari hér*, ég ætla að  máta þá líka...
??


*- I found the answer to my question (see post below)

But:

[Edit]
I'm having trouble understanding "einst akir", what does it mean here?*


----------



## Alxmrphi

................... It's so obvious now ........................

*þessum* = defines the implied noun *skór* (masc. pl)
= Weak declension of adjective, which in masc. pl is* fjólubláu*.

So it's not dative singular, I need to break the association of weak adjectives having to be with nouns with the definite article, they ALWAYS throw me! *Þessir does the same thing*!! (_Remember that Alex_!)

... Wilma, you can delete if you want, unless you think it might help anyone else in the future?


----------



## Tjahzi

I enjoy watching you talking to yourself, Alex. Please let it be Wilma.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Tjahzi said:


> I enjoy watching you talking to yourself, Alex. Please let it be Wilma.



Hehee luckily (?) I've just found another part of the dialogue I don't understand so I can amend my original question now


----------



## sindridah

Bwaaahhh


----------



## sindridah

Einstakir is just one word so i don't understand why it's split apart, But it means like "These shoes are unique and fits you really well


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> Einstakir is just one word so i don't understand why it's split apart, But it means like "These shoes are unique and fits you really well



Ahhh of course, the printing must be bad, it has grouped it as two words, I should have seen that, now you say it I immediately can think of things like *einstaklingur* (individual) so *einstakur *(unique) makes perfect sense! 

Thanks!


----------



## sindridah

No problemo, But was it anything else that you didn't understand? I'm a little "daaah" and slow and i aint functioning


----------



## sindridah

*Quote* : Actually....... something's just occurred to me, is this one of those times where the actual object is left out, it's assumed and just affects the case? Could it actually be:
Ég er nefnilega mjög hrifinn *af þessum fjólubláu pari hér*, ég ætla að máta þá líka...
??

Ég er nefnilega mjög hrifinn af þessu ( not with "m" ) fjólublá*a *pari hér, ...........


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> *Quote* : Actually....... something's just occurred to me, is this one of those times where the actual object is left out, it's assumed and just affects the case? Could it actually be:
> Ég er nefnilega mjög hrifinn *af þessum fjólubláu pari hér*, ég ætla að máta þá líka...
> ??
> 
> Ég er nefnilega mjög hrifinn af þessu ( not with "m" ) fjólublá*a *pari hér, ...........



That's for the dative singular isn't it?
Are the following correct:

1) Ég er nefnilega mjög  hrifinn *af þessu fjólubláa (pari) hér*, ég ætla að máta þá líka...
2) Ég er nefnilega mjög  hrifinn *af þessum fjólubláu (skóm) hér*, ég ætla að máta þá líka...

?


----------



## sindridah

Yes exactly, par = neuter

þetta par        
þetta par
þessu pari
þessara pars

and skór ( masculine )

þessir skór
þessa skó
þessum skóm
þessara skós

You get it easily brainiac!


----------



## kepulauan

sindridah said:


> þetta par
> þetta par
> þessu pari
> þessara pars
> ___
> 
> þessir skór
> þessa skó
> þessum skóm
> þessara skós


vúbb

til þessa pars
til þessara skóa


----------



## sindridah

"Embarresing" don't listen to me


----------

